

Unicorn has become Unirest - anonfunction
http://blog.mashape.com/post/48795953944/unicorn-has-become-unirest

======
groundCode
I'm guessing you aren't ruby guys then :)

~~~
anonfunction
You would be correct. I think we learned our lesson and actually came out with
a better name and website in the process.

